# Notebook OHNE serielle Schnittstelle



## pvbrowser (18 März 2007)

Wenn ein Notebook keine serielle Schnittstelle aufweist,
kann man dann mit USB RS232 Adaptern SPS'en programmieren ?

Worauf muss man bei den Adaptern achten ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 März 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Notebook keine serielle Schnittstelle aufweist,
> kann man dann mit USB RS232 Adaptern SPS'en programmieren ?
> 
> Worauf muss man bei den Adaptern achten ?



Ist das Notebook schwarz oder grau ?


----------



## o.s.t. (18 März 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Notebook keine serielle Schnittstelle aufweist,
> kann man dann mit USB RS232 Adaptern SPS'en programmieren ?


grundsätzlich ja, kommt aber auf den Adapter an...



pvbrowser schrieb:


> Worauf muss man bei den Adaptern achten ?


...dass man einen nimmt, der vom SPS-Hersteller oder hier im Forum empfohlen wird.

um was für eine SPS geht es denn? mit RS232 Progrmmierschnittstelle?

o.s.t.


----------



## pvbrowser (18 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ist das Notebook schwarz oder grau ?



Das ist mir egal 
Aber heute haben Notebooks keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr.
Was soll man da tun ? USB RS232 Adapter ?

Bin froh, dass ich noch schwarze und silberne Notebooks mit serieller Schnittstelle habe. Aber der neue silberne Notebook hat keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr :-(

PS: Bin momentan allein in #sps-forum


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 März 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> um was für eine SPS geht es denn? mit RS232 Progrmmierschnittstelle?
> 
> o.s.t.




Ja genau, diese Frage hatte ich eigendlich auch im Sinn...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 März 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Notebook keine serielle Schnittstelle aufweist,
> kann man dann mit USB RS232 Adaptern SPS'en programmieren ?
> 
> Worauf muss man bei den Adaptern achten ?



Es ist ja wirklicgh schade, das Markus die "Suche" - Funktion gelöscht hat.

Sonst könntest du ja nach "USB MPI" suchen. :twisted: 

Und ungefähr 100 Beiträge lesen, die sich mit der Frage befassen.

So bleibt dir leider nur die universell gültige Beantwortung aller Fragen, nach dem Leben , nach dem Sinn und nach allem, 

*hier: *ANTWORT AUF ALLE PROBLEME ! DANKE !


----------



## zotos (18 März 2007)

1. Gibt es auch heute noch gute (und leider auch teuere) Notebooks mit RS232 z.b. Toshiba Tecra S4

2. Ein Problem ist oft auch das der  USB<-> RS232 Wandler keine sauberen +12V/-12V aus den 5V erzeugen kann.

Aber die Suche im Forum sollte da aufschluss geben.


----------



## HSThomas (18 März 2007)

Also ich verwende so einen billigen HAMA-USB -> Seriell Adapter, wenn ich an meinen silber-schwarzen Laptop eine Allen Bradley SPS anschliesse.
Damit klappt das Problemlos, man muss nur erstmal rausklamüsern, welcher COM-Port da nun gerade verwendet wird.

Da geht es also auf jeden Fall, bei anderen Systemen habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


Bis denne

Hauke


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2007)

> eine Allen Bradley SPS


 
zum Glück haben die nur eine


----------



## Maxl (21 März 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> um was für eine SPS geht es denn? mit RS232 Progrmmierschnittstelle?


Meiner Meinung nach sind die SPSen hier ja noch das kleinste Problem.

Klar brauche ich für eine S7 keine RS232-Schnittstelle, aber AB, B&R, Pilz usw. haben RS232. Auch vieles an Peripherie (alte Simatic-OP, PnozMulti, Umrichter, intelligente Regler, Sichere Lichtschranken + Laserscanner, usw. usw.) ist nach wie vor auf RS232 angewiesen.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sehr auf den Adapter und auf den Treiber ankommt, ob man mit einem USB-Seriell Umsetzer glücklich wird. Mit 2 OP17 hab ich größte Probleme gehabt (in Kombination mit einem STLab-Umsetzer) - auch B&R-Steuerungen ließen sich erst nach manuellem Eingriff in den Verbindungseinstellungen (nach Rücksprache mit dem Support) ansprechen.

Die Industrie ist eben nicht so schnelllebig wie die IT-Welt - bis alles (wie Intel so schön sagt) Legacy-Free sein wird, werden wohl noch einige Jährchen vergehen.

Bei uns im Betrieb haben wir uns mittlerweile daran gewöhnt, dass man eine ganze Reihe an Adaptern mitschleppen muss (USB-Floppylaufwerk, USB-RS232, PCMCIA-LPT usw.) und trotzdem immer das Risiko hat, dass man auf irgendwas nicht Online kommt.
Aus diesem Grund werden von jeder Laptop-Generation 1 oder 2 behalten (wg. altem Betriebssystem, Schnittstellen usw.). So kommt es auch, dass bei uns noch 1 PG750 und 2 PG740 mit 486er-Prozessor herumstehen - wohl auch deswegen, weil darauf auch das alte B&R Prosys (welches seit 1994 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird) noch läuft.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## HSThomas (22 März 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> zum Glück haben die nur eine



Sorry 

Es hat bei mir mit der Micrologix 1200 und der Micrologix 1500 funktioniert.
Bei der Compactlogix kam ich nicht dazu es zu testen, da mir da ein Ethernetkabel reichte.


----------



## Winnie (26 März 2007)

*Besser mit RS232*

Also ich habe generell die Erfahrung gemacht das nicht über eine echte RS232 geht. Ich gehe hin und lass durch unsere EDV für unsere Servicetechniker die etwas teueren Notebooks mit RS232 Schnittstelle ordern. Diese bekommen dann auch noch eine Partition mit einem echten DOS 7.1 System, nur so kann ich sicherstellen das unsere Servicekräfte auch alle Systeme (AEG Modicon, Woodward, Heinzmann, Alltronic....) bedienen können.


----------



## ernstmeyer (8 Juni 2007)

*USB-SERIELL RS232 Adapter für alle SPS usw.*

Vorsicht Falle!

Keine handelsüblichen Adapter versuchen. Ohne MOD-Treiber keine Chance.

Wir haben uns vor 2 Jahren einen USB-Seriell-Adapter bei "S7DEALER" bei ebay gekauft. Der hat aber nur selten welche drin. Hier der Link zu seiner Homepage:
http://www.Interdienst.com 

Die Investition (50 Euro) habe ich nie bereut, wir haben sogar noch 2 Adapter nachgeordert. Der Transfer mit meinem alten PC-Adapter 5.1 ist mit dem Adapter fast doppelt so schnell wie früher.
Da sind auch noch andere bei Ebay für 40 Euro, aber da gibts eben keinen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn.

Mit dem Adapter läuft wirklich alles, und Rückgaberecht gibt der auch...

Ich habe nun schon in vielen Foren immer wieder dieses Problem gefunden, und ich antworte immer mit diesem Text. Es spricht sich einfach nicht rum...


----------

